

Ask HN: What methods do you use to pitch bloggers about your startup? - nickfrost

There are a lot of search results for a Google Search "how to pitch bloggers", but it seems that most of the articles talk about hiring a PR firm, which I've discovered practice the "spray and pray" method of contacting bloggers. Which annoys the bloggers and isn't efficient for startups.<p>In what ways would you suggest to pitch relevant bloggers about your startup?<p>Any feedback helps :)
======
iSimone
I guess nothing beats prior establishing of good terms with that blogger, but
I realize that that might not be possible in most cases.

Emailing a short, informational and friendly piece to that blogger (with a
personal note) is probably the easiest bet. If the things you're pitching are
good and already online, a tweet may also be enough.

I recently liked (and blogged) this advice here on that topic:
[http://blog.thegodfounder.com/post/6826152792/email-
pitching...](http://blog.thegodfounder.com/post/6826152792/email-pitching-
testing-email-subject-lines-on)

~~~
nickfrost
Thanks for your feedback! I agree that a simple tweet and personalized email
could definitely help. I think that there is room to disrupt this process
though, with the volume of pitches that most influential bloggers receive
everyday that go unnoticed. Do you have your own blog, or even connections
with any bloggers from the most popular blogs? Would love to do a bit of
research with them.

~~~
iSimone
Hm I guess it's a hard one to disrupt and if you're at it you might as well
disrupt email/online communications I guess. Well my tech blog is fairly new
(<http://blog.thegodfounder.com>) and I don't get these kind of pitches.

The people I pitched to up until recently are not relevant in the tech scene.
I guess you could always try @mikebutcher, @zee, @hermioneway etc. and point
them here. I'm pretty sure they wouldn't mind having a solution to the point
raised by you.

